# BOSNIA AND HERZEGOVINA - IHF Men's Junior World Championship 2013



## ETSman (May 2, 2012)

*14-28 july 2013*

*Venues:*

*SARAJEVO - OLYMPIC HALL ZETRA - 10.000*

















*ZENICA - ARENA ZENICA - 6.200*









































*BANJA LUKA - SPORT CENTAR ''BORIK'' - 4.000*

























*SPORT CENTER LJUBUSKI - LJUBUSKI - 4.000*


----------

